# Eastern Trip



## GG-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aloha

Tuesday July 16 Arrived at the Honolulu Airport at 12:00 Noon for my 4:19pm flight to Chicago on United flight 2. HNL security is so ..... that 3 hours is recommended. Choosing to come one hour earlyier than that, sped up the process, and I really hate standing in lines. This first segment was the longest flight I have ever done. The First on a Boeing 777 was interesting only as it had a bathroom big enough to bend over to pull up my pants.

I picked the timing hoping to help me sleep, but no luck, as for my body it was just Midnight in Chicago. Just 2 gates from my arrival gate was the second segment flight to Newark just 1 hour wait for a 1.5 hour flight. I am now in the Eastern time zone. With no sleep.

At about 9:30 met up with AlanB (bet by now you thought "where is the AU connection"), collected my bag and we headed to the NEC and a short ride to New York City, an old Hang out for me, Pennsylvania Railway Station, yea PENN Station under Madison Square Garden.

We proceeded to the Acela lounge to wait briefly to my first ride on Acela. Using red cap service we decended to the platform (9 I think) for the 12:00 trip to Washington DC, 2 hours 47 minutes later. Where Alan and I were met by my Sister Bonnie and Wayne for a brief tour of the City and Alan's return to NYC.

Sister has things up sleeve so will add more later.

Aloha

And Mahalo especially to Alan.

Eric


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a sister Bonnie too. GG-1, if yours in anything like mine, you have my most sincere condolences.

Looking forward to more of the report.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 17, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> At about 9:30 met up with AlanB (bet by now you thought "where is the AU connection"), collected my bag and we headed to Amtrak and a short ride to New York City and an old Hang out fr me Pennsylvania Railway Station, yea PENN Station under Madison Square Garden.


Acutally we caught an NJT train from Newark Airport to NYP, since they are a lot cheaper and run far more frequently than Amtrak.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Aloha

As Promised a picture of the Tail Power after we arrived in Washington.







More to Come as I upload them.

Alan's comment about the NJT is correct, the arrangement between EWR and the Rail is interesting. If anyone is curious Alan can explain, I sure don't want to confuse anyone, myself included. BTW that is not a mirror, it is another train. While we were there I think there were 4 Acela's at platforms.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Aloha

I have Completed the OTOL part of the trip and am enjoying and resting at my Sister's house before going to visit my cousin, and my Daughter/Granddaughter.

I have so far added 29 pictures to my picture Gallery. I hope you enjoy whats there and I will continue to add more.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 25, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> I have Completed the OTOL part of the trip and am enjoying and resting at my Sister's house before going to visit my cousin, and my Daughter/Granddaughter.
> 
> I have so far added 29 pictures to my picture Gallery. I hope you enjoy whats there and I will continue to add more.
> ...


Seems like a fun spunky group, which one are you,as I've never had the pleasure. It would be cool to meet an AU member/guest on my 1st trip!!!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanx for posting those, Eric. It was a pleasure to meet y'all, sorry we couldn't ride with ya this time. Wendy was pleased with the photo she took.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you tell us who everyone is? I know some, but others probaby don't.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 26, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Can you tell us who everyone is? I know some, but others probaby don't.


Left To Right

Jis; Eric; Joe; Jack; Alan; Piotr; Kevin; Grace


----------



## AlanB (Jul 27, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell us who everyone is? I know some, but others probaby don't.
> ...


Actually the first is Jishnu (aka Jis), Eric (GG-1), Joe (AmtrakWPK), Jack (Jack615), Alan (AlanB), Piotr (NJCoastEXP), Kevin (Superliner Diner), and Grace.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Can you tell us who everyone is? I know some, but others probaby don't.


Seems to me the guy in the green shirt leaning against the car body I've seen on a post office wall

somewhere...


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 27, 2008)

had8ley said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell us who everyone is? I know some, but others probaby don't.
> ...


And you probably wouldn't want to buy a used car from him, either.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Why do you think they have his picture on the wall? :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 27, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Now that I know what the Mod Sqaud looks like, I'll keep a watch out

Hope to meet you all!!!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aloha all

Well I am back in Hawaii now and will give more of a report later. Was on an Amtrak surfliner and did not notice the California earthquake. Daughter and Granddaughter did, but nothing serious about it. Christine (daughter) calls California "The land of shake and bake" :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 3, 2008)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Thanx for posting those, Eric. It was a pleasure to meet y'all, sorry we couldn't ride with ya this time. Wendy was pleased with the photo she took.


Aloha

Mahalo Joe and Wendy, the pleasure of meeting everyone is beyond words, Mahalo.

As I get time I will add pictures to my Gallery asnd some here. I will include the second Picture that Wendy took as it is also good


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Aloha

*Part Deux, the continuing saga*

On Sunday following a couple of days seeing parts on Washington, I met the OTOL group on the plarform as I boarded the 3:05 scheduled departure of Amtrak train 91 the Silver Star. As usual it left late. Partialy due to (I think) poor organization of boarding coach passengers. Piotr walked to the end of the train to see where I would be seated on the train. I used coach to save money for just one night. The Amtrak staff sent me to 3 different cars for boarding, they seemed to have no idea of how many to each stop on the way south to Tampa which was how I ended up in the last car.

Piotr and I chatted for a while before going forward to view his viewliner roomette. Piotr invited me to join him and add me to his accommodations. I chose to remain in the coach due to my bathroom needs at night and the smallness of the room, the toilet being one of the steps to the upper bunk. Later this choice did not cause a problem for me as I slept well in coach and the coach bathroom facilities were clean and close.

This is what Piotr and the diner looks like before the masses are served





and the view of the other end of the diner





Some of the group hung out in the lounge until the diner reservation for us where I was included in the 8 people, 2 tables. This was the first time for me to meet in person 2 more members of the group. Bill Magee and RRick (both OTOL only). But I feel it is important to mention, meeting in person, each other, for those who are first timers or are considering the *AU Gathering* this October. I am not to good with words but it is so great to meet friends for the first or infrequent meetings, that I encourage all that can be part of these rail related events to meet face to face, to do so.

And this was the view out the back of my car someware south of Washington, DC late Sunday afternoon.














The East Table (side of train) Jisnu, Bill,

Kevin and Michael
​









The West Table Alan, Grace,

Piotr and Eric
​



More to come later hope you enjoy

Mahalo
​


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics. Now I'll know how to recognize some of the clowns I'll be dealing with at L.A. and take appropriate action: Run Away!

Looks like Alan could use a haircut, but so could I. It's okay: It's L.A.! And with Manny Ramirez as a new Dodger perhaps we should all consider dreads.

Fez and dreads. Hmmmm.

Maybe I missed it, but who took the group shot?


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 10, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Maybe I missed it, but who took the group shot?


Wendy, Joe (AmtrakWPK)'s Wife

Aloha


----------



## cpamtfan (Aug 10, 2008)

Torrie asked for the dreads to be removed already :lol: .

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Aloha

This is a short East of my home.  video It is the first HD video I managed to get from camera to my picture gallery.

If you don't mind, comments about how it appears, to other users, on different systems are welcome.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't get it to even open a page.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 23, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> I can't get it to even open a page.


Mahalo

I tried again. I tested it when I posted it originaly but must have appeared because of being in cache, after seeing your message It failed for me also. I hope second time, is the charm.

Aloha

Eric


----------

